# GBAA State Field June 21-22 Who's In?



## red1691 (May 28, 2014)

We The Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah will be hosting the 2014 GBAA State Field and the 2014 NFAA Southeastern Field  at our Home range in Scott Stell Park. Check our club web site for map in contact tab www.ogeecheebowmen.com . Here are the registration forms, or you can find them under the news tab on our web site


----------



## gretchp (May 29, 2014)

so do i have to complete both forms? both fees? adult female compound shooter.....


----------



## Archery Mom (May 29, 2014)

You can compete in one or both.. You do not have to compete in both. One is the state Championship and the other is the Southeastern (where there are multiple shooting sites and the scores are compiled to determine the winners)


----------



## red1691 (May 29, 2014)

As Archery Mom said, If you only want to shoot the GBAA State Field you only have to fill out the GBAA registration form and mail it in, if one only wants to shoot the NFAA Sectional they would fill it out, and mail it in, IF you want to shoot in both you will need to fill out both and mail them both in. + the fees for either one or both, how ever one choose's..


----------



## Monster02 (May 30, 2014)

I'm there!!


----------



## watermedic (May 30, 2014)

Thought you was in Kentucky??





HaHa!!


----------



## Tracker1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump!!!


----------



## Tracker1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Do you have a physical address for the range I can put into my GPS?


----------



## watermedic (Jun 5, 2014)

L. Scott Stell Park
156 Louis Scott Stell Jr Park Rd
 Savannah, GA 31419


----------



## Archery Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

whatcha cooking Ricky?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 5, 2014)

if I can get a ride


----------



## red1691 (Jun 6, 2014)

Archery Mom said:


> whatcha cooking Ricky?



Not 100% sure just yet, still working on an adequate cheep(FREE) cook! But as it stands right now, 1/3 lb burgers, Drunken Brats & onions, Hot dogs!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the Bump, and Range Location You'll!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Range is ready, and the targets are pasted up with aiming dots on the Animal round!
Need to get those pre-registrations in to save on the late fee!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't figure out how to preregister on the new web site?????


----------



## PATfromPA (Jun 11, 2014)

I was planning on going, however car issues have dipped into my archery account for this trip :'(


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2014)

We should have a few LOGA shooting!!!

Oldgeez We are working on that as we speak!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 11, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> I can't figure out how to preregister on the new web site?????



You just have to do it the old fashion way, print off and mail, or download fill in and email to host club.

In reality all registrations should go to the Host Club Not the GBAA! The Host Club and there officers is who is to run the shoots, not the GBAA Officers, they are there to support the host club if needed!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 14, 2014)

Need to get those registrations in to save on the Late Fee!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 14, 2014)

need e mail for ogeechee


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 15, 2014)

Ricky,
What time is the range going to be open for practice on Friday?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 15, 2014)

900 Shooter said:


> Ricky,
> What time is the range going to be open for practice on Friday?




The Gate at the Park is opened around 7:00 am, and there was new target faces up for now, so any time Friday you should be good!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 15, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> need e mail for ogeechee




mail@ogeecheebowmen.com  It can be found under the contact tab of our web site www.ogeecheebowmen.com
Well at least you can send an email message from there!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 15, 2014)

As of this afternoon I have 26 GBAA registrations and 17 Southeastern registrations some dual reg.
Need to get those reg. in,If you need to email them send them to the club email email@ogeecheebowmen.com


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 18, 2014)

bump! ready for this weekend!!


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 19, 2014)

is it Sat yet???


----------



## red1691 (Jun 19, 2014)

No, but we can start at 5:00 pm Friday!!!!!!


----------

